# Mt Baker Vapor - Juice Reviews



## bones (1/8/14)

*Mt Baker Vapor - VENOM*

Got home yesterday and decide to re-wick and try this juice. The description said

*Combining the strong and spicy flavor of cinnamon with a splash of menthol, Venom e-juice is a hot and aromatic vape with a refreshingly cool mint aftertaste*

Seemed worth a shot, I do love a good menthol vape. Ordered 6mg Nicotine.

All wicked and ready to go on my Vision Spinner 2 with MPT3.

First draw, about 2 seconds, inhale... Immediately start coughing. I think to myself, mmmmm, i might have been a bit enthusiastic, let me take it slower.

Second draw... slower draw, inhale.... Start coughing but now my eyes are watering. Think to myself WTF is going on here. All the while getting this intense cinnamon flavour. Still waiting for the menthol hit.

Third draw.... Holy hell..... coughing, eyes watering, and now the onset of a headache.... WTF is in here?!?

This short review is basically a warning to others who might consider purchasing this flavour. DON'T!

I would imagine this is what vaping teargas must feel like, if anyone is brave enough to try. I cannot for the life of me understand why anyone would have a pleasurable experience from a juice this strong.

I have considered giving this away for free, but people might think I'm an asshole.

I am glad for one thing though, that I ordered 6mg. If i had to order 12mg, I might have been killed and would not have been able to warn my fellow vapers.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kimbo (3/10/14)

This is not a review by me, i just saw the name and ummm yea

*GWAR Fluids E-liquid Review*

*With a name like Bloodbath, and the vibrant red color of this e-liquid I was definitely interested in giving this flavor a go.


*


----------



## rvdwesth (18/11/14)

I will post a few reviews on Mount Baker in the next few days. Please bear with my inexperience.


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I will post a few reviews on Mount Baker in the next few days. Please bear with my inexperience.



inexperience is a very harsh word to refer to one self as..
but i do look forward to reading your reviews. enjoy the tasting session

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (18/11/14)

*Company: *
Mount Baker Vapor

*Product Name: *
Vanilla Tobacco

*Mod: *
P4U IPV2

*Watt|Volt:* 
12.5W 4.5V

*Atomizer:* 
Kayfun 3.1 Nano

*Wicking Material:* 
Organic Cotton

*Strength:*
6mg

*Price:* 
Many options available such as extra shot of flavour or bottle size. Base price $ 4.99

*Website:* 
www.mtbakervapor.com

*Website Blurb:* 
Vanilla Tobacco is an enticingly light and sweet tobacco vape, excellent for those who are looking for that perfect balance of aromatic tobacco and sweet vanilla.

*Reviewer Notes: *
Vapour production is good. It does fog up a room very quickly. It is a very smooth vape, but slightly dry. The vanilla overpower the tobacco notes but comes through slightly on the exhale. The profile does change as the watts change but the vanilla pretty much overpowers on all settings.

I almost get the feeling an RY4 type vape was attempted here, but is does not quite cut my expectation of a RY4. I would have liked a stronger tobacco taste as the name suggests that one should experience some hints of it.

Overall not a bad vape. Nothing spectacular though. I think local versions such as VM4 is better value for money.

*Similar to: *VM4

*Avoid if you:* Don't like vanilla

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> *Company: *
> Mount Baker Vapor
> 
> *Product Name: *
> ...



@rvdwesth this is an amazing write up. i can see traces of the @Silver review structure in there.
i like that you provide every bit of info that is required to know so we know what your findings are based on.

just one question, what is the pg/vg ratio

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/14)

Great review @rvdwesth 
Straight and honest
This type of review is very helpful
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (18/11/14)

Silver said:


> Great review @rvdwesth
> Straight and honest
> This type of review is very helpful
> Thanks


Thanks dude. A compliment from the King of Reviews is

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (18/11/14)

*Company: *
Mount Baker Vapor

*Product Name: *
Thug Juice

*Mod: *
P4U IPV2

*Watt|Volt:*
16W 5V

*Atomizer:*
Kayfun 3.1

*Wicking Material:*
Organic Cotton

*Strength:*
6mg
No extra shots

*Price:*
Many options available such as extra shot of flavour or bottle size. Base price $ 4.99

*Website:*
www.mtbakervapor.com

*Website Blurb:*
Try this blend of berries and melon, with a cool menthol finish. Thug Juice is a deliciously balanced cool and fruity vape.

*Reviewer Notes: *
Vapour production is out of this world. It chugs cumulus in my lounge to the extreme.
Very smooth almost creamy sensation with perfect throat hit for my liking.
Menthol inhale with undertones of berry and a distinct melon\watermelon flavour. Berries on the exhale.
It's for me quite a complex taste, yet very very tasty.
I am not a particularly big fan of citrus or minty flavors, but this bad boy will see me coming back for more.

I found that when the watts increase the watermelon comes through stronger and the menthol subsides a little making the balance of tastes almost tangible. I would definitely want to try this on a REO.... If I had one

*Similar to: *Melon on the Rocks (Craft Vapor). I recently tried Plasma Juice from Vape Elixir and it is an almost exact clone of Thug Juice.

*Avoid if you:* Don't like minty\menthol or fruity vapes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (18/11/14)

Thanks @rvdwesth 
Thug juice sounds like my kind of juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (18/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @rvdwesth
> Thug juice sounds like my kind of juice


I like it a lot.. I am on MBV as we speak - 3 x 15ml in the basket already, 1 with extra shot.


----------



## rvdwesth (18/11/14)

Why do I get: Please post valid message every time I copy and paste from MS Word?


----------



## rvdwesth (18/11/14)

*Company: *
Mount Baker Vapor

*Product Name: *
Uddely Nuts (Discontinued)

*Mod: *
P4U IPV2

*Watt|Volt:* 
21W 4V 0.7Ohm

*Atomizer:* 
Aqua

*Wicking Material:* 
Organic Cotton

*Strength:*
6mg
No extra shots

*Price:* 
Many options available such as extra shot of flavour or bottle size. Base price $ 4.99

*Website:* 
www.mtbakervapor.com

*Website Blurb:* 
Discontinued

*Reviewer Notes: *
Vapour production is average. Smooth and creamy inhale with a subtle throat hit. I like it a lot. 
I get nut mostly peanut, and maybe some hazelnut on the inhale with some cream. and lots of cream, almost like a milkshake on the exhale. I personally like nutty juice a lot so this has ADV potential. 
This is like drinking a Peanut milkshake, I wipe my milk mustache after every drag! 

*Similar to: *Nothing I ever tasted!

*Avoid if you:* Don't like nuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (18/11/14)

*Company: *
Mount Baker Vapor

*Product Name: *
Honey Berries

*Mod: *
P4U IPV2

*Watt|Volt:* 
23W 4.2V 0.7Ohm

*Atomizer:* 
Aqua

*Wicking Material:* 
Organic Cotton

*Strength:*
3mg
No extra shots - I think it will work better with one extra shot

*Price:* 
Many options available such as extra shot of flavour or bottle size. Base price $ 4.99

*Website:* 
www.mtbakervapor.com

*Website Blurb:* 
Honey Berries is a combination of our most flavorful fruity flavors, making it the perfect choice for a dessert vape after any delicious meal throughout the day. You won't be disappointed, give it a t...

*Reviewer Notes: *
Vapour production is good. Very fruity, with strong melon tones and average throat hit.
I get nut mostly melon on the in and exhale. The flavors hidden behind the melon is complex leaving you wondering what others you can taste. I got some strawberry and raspberry, but can also taste some banana on the exhale. As i said this one is a lot of fruit with strong melon (spanspek) overtones.
On lower wattage the clouds increase, but the melon flavour gets slightly muted with more berries coming through.

*Similar to: *ecigies Wild Range Fruit mix, with a shot of watermelon is about as close as I can get

*Avoid if you:* Don't like fruity vapes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

rvdwesth said:


> *Company: *
> Mount Baker Vapor
> 
> *Product Name: *
> ...



If you like nuts @rvdwesth , have you tried Five Pawns GrandMaster?
I think you will like it


----------



## rvdwesth (2/12/14)

Silver said:


> If you like nuts @rvdwesth , have you tried Five Pawns GrandMaster?
> I think you will like it


@Silver I only had Castle Long and loved it. Problem is I go low nic, 6MG for ADV and drop to 3 at night (otherwise it keeps me awake) and I am not willing to pay R350 a bottle (Vapemob) for 5P and eCiggies is affordable R300 but only brings in 18MG which will kill me.
So long story short as soon as one of the vendors decide to bring 5P in lower nic and affordable prices I will only dream about Grandmaster


----------



## Tom (14/3/15)

time to dig this one up..


I found a supplier in France for MBV. One can select the different mixtures here as well, I chose 20/80 PG/VG for all 5 juices I ordered, 1 flavour shot added. Got a 5x20ml Sample Pack for just 30 Euros, no shipping charges. 6mg. All vaped on my FeV's combined with the Sigelei 100W

I am just giving some impressions here:

1. Vanishing Oatmeal

First I thought the flavour was too weak, but as the evening progressed I really started enjoying the vape. Excellent vapour production, good flavour of oatmeal. Although I have to say its more like the porridge style one....but i love that flavour too 

2. Sticky Bun

Cinnanmon style vape. Enjoyed this from the start, nice, smooth and not overly cinnamon...just the right amount. clouds enough to have tested my smoke detectors. You can feel the vapour on your tongue, its really dense.

3. Butterscotch

the winner so far. Omg....buttery, caramel...but also tastes like a good liqueur. Dont know why...but that was my first thought and a mate of mine felt the same way about it. Its so good that I decided straight away to reorder....in 50ml rations 

So, after posting this review I am going to reorder all of the above. The price is also very hot. Looking at about 3 Euro/ 10ml.....check cloudhousevapor.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/3/15)

Super impressions @Tom. Thanks. Sounds like you found a good vape at a good price.


----------



## Tom (14/3/15)

Silver said:


> Super impressions @Tom. Thanks. Sounds like you found a good vape at a good price.


indeed....really nice price and good vape.


----------



## rvdwesth (16/3/15)

Tom said:


> time to dig this one up..
> 
> 
> I found a supplier in France for MBV. One can select the different mixtures here as well, I chose 20/80 PG/VG for all 5 juices I ordered, 1 flavour shot added. Got a 5x20ml Sample Pack for just 30 Euros, no shipping charges. 6mg. All vaped on my FeV's combined with the Sigelei 100W
> ...



I also LOVE the Butterscotch!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (16/3/15)

rvdwesth said:


> I also LOVE the Butterscotch!!


did you get that liqueur feeling as well?

Since my post I tasted their Coumarin Pipe as well....I had to email the supplier to add that one to my order. It has a slight almond taste to it....love it.

So, my verdict....fantastic price for good juice. No comparison to the likes of Ripe Vape, Nicks, Thenancara... but it is probably not the ambition. So, this could easily become my day to day vape, and keeping the exotics for the evenings and weekends. I will see how it goes over the next few weeks.


----------



## rvdwesth (16/3/15)

Tom said:


> did you get that liqueur feeling as well?
> 
> Since my post I tasted their Coumarin Pipe as well....I had to email the supplier to add that one to my order. It has a slight almond taste to it....love it.
> 
> So, my verdict....fantastic price for good juice. No comparison to the likes of Ripe Vape, Nicks, Thenancara... but it is probably not the ambition. So, this could easily become my day to day vape, and keeping the exotics for the evenings and weekends. I will see how it goes over the next few weeks.



Can't say I have, but its is like eating real old fashioned Butterscotch. I only Vape MBV as a treat in the evenings and on weekends these days, and my ADV is a RY4 type thing I DIY, but I am now considering bringing in some MBV flavoring and see how that goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/3/15)

I ordered MBV from CloudHouse France (thanks Tom). Got posted today so will see how it goes after the disastrous order from Ego2 Poland that I had to dump. All 300 ml of it. 

Must add that we tried it but got chest pains and vision probs.


----------



## rvdwesth (16/3/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I ordered MBV from CloudHouse France (thanks Tom). Got posted today so will see how it goes after the disastrous order from Ego2 Poland that I had to dump. All 300 ml of it.
> .



Sad to hear man... Maybe one day it will still arrive --> well steeped!


----------



## Tom (16/3/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I ordered MBV from CloudHouse France (thanks Tom). Got posted today so will see how it goes after the disastrous order from Ego2 Poland that I had to dump. All 300 ml of it.
> 
> Must add that we tried it but got chest pains and vision probs.



cool...let me know how it goes. Which flavours did you order?

I was also tempted to try out Coval Vapes. Read good things about Churro on Reddit. Next time.

Gotta say, the response time on my email yesterday was 10min...on a Sunday! He sent me the PP request to add Coumarin to my order. I emailed him again last night because I forgot the extra flavour shot....again in no time responded. Shipment left France today.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (17/3/15)

Bit slow on my order as I placed it on 11 March and it got sent on 16 March. Not too bad as there was a weekend between.

I did not order pre mixed as I do my own mixing. I ordered 500 ml of 6 mg nic at 40/60 PG/VG with menthol concentrate. The total mix would be close to 50/50.

I will try the mixed pack next time I order.


----------



## UnholyMunk (17/3/15)

My friend and I have ordered from cloudhouse in the past. Nathan the owner is one hell of a nice guy and is willing to go out of his way to help you out with anything you may need. He really is a shining example of what good service should be.

I have a few juice impressions as well:

*Cinnamon Roll:*
By far the best Mt. Baker Vapor flavour I have tried. This is the juice that changed my perspective about e liquids in general. It has a delicious buttery "baked pastry" taste (similar to the sticky bun) with a warm cooked cinnamon flavour. Nothing like a cinnamon fireball, but more along the lines of cinnamon that is baked into an apple pie. It's present but you don't get that "burn". The juice is slightly sweet, but not too much. It's not an ADV, but it's great for spoiling yourself when you really want to vape on something special.

*Hawk Sauce:*
Hawk sauce can be best described as the cousin of Thug Juice. It's a sweet/sour berry mix with a slight menthol hit. The flavour is disctintly more "berry" orientated with raspberry being one of the main berries I can taste. My friend and I have also tasted grape in there at some stage as well. It's a very complex juice, and one to keep you guessing for a while.

*Jamaican Rum:*
This has to be one of my particular favourite Mt. Baker Vapor flavours. There isn't much rum in there, but it's a spicy almost fruity e liquid. It has a slight tobacco flavour, but nothing strong... This liquid is by far the hardest to describe, as it's like nothing I've tried before. The closest flavour I can describe it as... A spicy butterscotch. 

*Black Cherry:
*Warning: Tank Cracker* *A good sour cherry flavour. as the warning says, it's a tank cracker. I lost an iClear16 (when I was just starting) because of this juice. I love my cherry flavours, and this is a good one. Not the best, but not the worst either. There's nothing special here, so it's not worth the time importing imo, unless you REALLY like your cherry flavours.

*Razzle Dazzle:*
The Un-Menthol version of Hawk Sauce with sour added in to the mix. It was good, but nothing really special. I could see what they were trying to do, but it failed on them. Hawk Sauce is better imo.

*Butter Pecan:*
This tastes exactly like a pecan nut pie. I have tried some other pecan flavoured e liquids, but nothing comes close to this. My greatest regret is not buying more of this when I had the chance. The best way to describe this flavour would be for you to go down to the shop, buy a slice of pecan pie, eat it, and then yeah.... you have my review.

*French Vanilla:*
It didn't taste like anything. Stay away... ... Don't say I didn't warn you.

*Cotton Candy:*
This tasted sweet. There was no flavour. You might as well eat a spoon of sugar ( I think that would have more flavour)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (17/3/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> My friend and I have ordered from cloudhouse in the past. Nathan the owner is one hell of a nice guy and is willing to go out of his way to help you out with anything you may need. He really is a shining example of what good service should be.
> 
> I have a few juice impressions as well:
> 
> ...


Butter pecan and jamaican rum.....noted!

Yip, agree on the service from Nathan. Plus good price. Plus good juice. That is the combination to look for. Well, got Butterscotch in my tank again for today. Perfect for a day at work.


----------



## UnholyMunk (17/3/15)

Tom said:


> Butter pecan and jamaican rum.....noted!
> 
> Yip, agree on the service from Nathan. Plus good price. Plus good juice. That is the combination to look for. Well, got Butterscotch in my tank again for today. Perfect for a day at work.



Nice. My friend has the butterscotch concentrate. He treats all his Mt. Baker concentrates like gold. damn.... now I want some cinnamon roll, but I'm trying to ration it out over the rest of my life, as I don't know when I'll ever be able to get my hands on it again.


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

Great impressions @UnholyMunk 
Thanks for taking the time to share them...
Lol, I like your description of Cotton Candy


----------



## UnholyMunk (18/3/15)

Silver said:


> Great impressions @UnholyMunk
> Thanks for taking the time to share them...
> Lol, I like your description of Cotton Candy


No Problem! I have tried a few more of their flavours, but they've already been reviewed in this thread. Butterscotch is a winner, so is Thug juice (if you like watermelon). 
The banana nut bread is also a good flavour if you enjoy Banana and Pecans. I totally forgot about this flavour, but I remember it was good, but nothing to write home about. After trying cinnamon roll, it's kinda hard to look at any of their other flavours the same way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

